# Witney Town FC, Oxfordshire, March 2013



## PCWOX (Mar 24, 2013)

Witney Town A.F.C. was a football club based in Witney, Oxfordshire. The club dissolved whilst playing in the Hellenic League Premier Division, during the current 2012-13 season.
The club was formed by a group of Witney Town supporters. Intent on bring senior football back to the town the group registered Witney United FC with the Oxfordshire Football Association in 2001.
The club ran into financial difficulties during this season. Following further lengthy discussions over a few days in February 2013 amongst the trustee’s of Witney Town FC no persons came forward to offer their services to take over responsibility as Officers of Witney Town Football Club and the resignation of Witney Town FC was tendered to the Uhlsport Hellenic League. The club has gone into liquidation.
Sadly, access to the offices/changing rooms is not possible.

















Corner flag



































Groundsman's equipment





A fan's umbrella just left behind.....





Turnstile





Programme hut - i could have spent ages in here, football geek that I am


----------



## night crawler (Mar 25, 2013)

Hardly derilict now but I'm sure my olf Witney mate will like seeing the photo's


----------



## davidralph (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like a decent ground. Would be shame for it to deteriorate.


----------



## chambta (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks ready to be used!


----------

